# Gotham TV series



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So I've been watching the Gotham TV series and like what I'm seeing. My only issue is Alfred on the tv show is Austrailian not English and it just seems like such a casting mistake. 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I liked the second episode more then the first,good sign. I agree Alfred just doesn't work with the accent. Hopefully it stay good/ getting better Fox is the only channel we get in.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm not even going to bother to watch. Every time I find a T.V. show that I find interesting and like, it gets cancelled. So if it survives 3-4 seasons I'll catch it on Netflix.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This series looks like it has staying power, I just can't seem to get around the bad choice for Alfred. 

Agents of SHEILD has turned into a really good series as well so they are on a roll it seems. The Flash also looks really promising


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Have not watched the second episode yet but the first was tough for me. All of the character reveals were too convenient and obvious. Wish they would have let them develop gradually. Agree that the show has potential and also agree that Alfred was a very poor choice.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

I have to second the comment about waiting to see if a TV series makes it beyond the first season. It is tough to get involved in a plot only to see it canned. Even worse if it gets canned after the second season. Sign of the times in that there are so many competing series these days it is tough to get a solid following out of the gate.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm diggin' this series so far. :T


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

Can't wait for this to come back on tonight


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Been diggin this too.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Yup, pretty good show so far.


----------

